# Canon MP 550 oder Mg 5150



## magic 007 (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mir in nechster Zeit einen neuen Drucker anschaffen.
Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon für den Canon PIXMA MP550 entschieden,  doch heute wurde ich durch amazon auf das Nachfolgemodell MG5150  aufmerksamm.
Nun meine Frage, würdet ihr mir eher zum Mp550 oder oder MG5150 raten?

Mein Einstatzbereich:
-öffters scannen
-viel S/W drucken
-ab und an farbige Dokumente/Fotos

Mir kommt es auch stark auf die folgekosten durch neue Tintentanks an!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Vorraus

mfg
magic


----------



## KingBeike (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab den MP550. Ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. Er besitzt eine sehr gute Druck und Scanqualität. Allerdings lässt er sich bei aufwändigen farbigen Dokumenten etwas Zeit. 

Die Kosten für Tinte sind sehr gering. Denn bei dem Shop Druckerzubehör.de gibt es sehr günstig neue Partronen. Die Füllstandanzeige bleibt bei den Patronen mit Chip auch erhalten und das wichtigste, die Garantie erlischt nicht.

Ich würde den MP550 immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## magic 007 (13. Oktober 2010)

ok, erst mal danke für dein "Feedback"(vorallem das mit den Tintenpatronen); vlt findet sich hier ja noch jmd der den MG 5150 besitzt!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2010)

Der MG dürfte wohl noch zu neu sein. Bei canon muss man mit den Nachfüllpatronen aufpassen - da kommt es wohl öfter als bei anderen Herstellern zu Problemen. Auch wenn es selten ist: wäre natürlich ärgerlich. Und die Patronen werden nach und nach wegen der Selbstreinigung leerer, auch wenn Du gar nicht farbig druckst - das ist aber bei allen Herstellern so.

Grundsätzlich ist der MP550 aber ein gutes Gerät für den Preis - ich glaub nicht, dass der MG so viel besser sein kann, als dass man sich dann im Nachhinein ärgern müßte.


----------



## KingBeike (13. Oktober 2010)

In meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen alle Canon Gerät mit Patronen von Druckerzubehör.de und es traten bisher auch keine Probleme auf.

Aber ich kann nur von mir und meinen Bekannten sprechen. Das bei Canon mehr Probleme mit Nachfüllpatronen auftreten wüsste ich nicht, kann aber natürlich auch sein.

Aber ich denke du machst mit dem MP550 nichts falsch. Top Gerät.


----------



## magic 007 (13. Oktober 2010)

mhh, also ich kaufe eig prinzipiel nur Originalpatronen, wichtig waren für mich ja die folgekosten, und die halten sich laut KingBeike ja in Grenzen!

Mhh, ich bezweifel eben auch dass er sooo viel besser ist, aber da es nur 5€ Preisunterschied sind, sag ich mir intuitiv ersteinmal, wieso nicht das neuere kaufen?!
Aber die Sache ist jetzt ja dass noch keine Tests existieren...
Von den Eckdaten zumindest solte sie gleich sein, außer das der MG noch eine Duplexeinheit besitzt, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2010)

hmm, scheint ansonsten gleich zu sein. Der 550 hat 5 Tintentanks - der 5150 auch?


----------



## magic 007 (13. Oktober 2010)

jop

Canon PIXMA MP550 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 550)

Canon PIXMA MG5150 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 5150)


ha, doch noch ein Unterschied, de MP scanner löst mit 2.400 dpi auf, der MG scanner nur mit 1.200 dpi...denkt ihr da sieht man einen Unterschied(kenn mich da nich so aus)


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2010)

Das hängt davon ab, wie weit Du danach dann ins Bild reinzoomen willst bzw. wie weit Du es vergrößern willst. Vlt. hilft Dir der Vergleich hier: Test Canon CanoScan LiDE 600F


----------



## magic 007 (13. Oktober 2010)

mhh, also ich denk ich könnte darüber hinwegsehn, da ich meist nur Dokumente einscan und diese dann nicht vergrößere; allerdings is jetzt schon wieder so ein Abwägen, besserer Scanner oder Duplex-Einheit, beides brauch ich net, beides is ne schöne Draufgabe

Dann is da aber auch noch der größere Bildschirm, den ich wiederum eig net brauch

ich mach hier jetzt mal pro/contra für beide:

MP 550:
+besserer Scanner
+viele Kundenrezessionen(man weiß was man kauft!)

MG 5150:
+Duplex-Einheit
+Bluetooth
+(subjektiv) schickeres Design
+1 Jahr "jünger"


Also nochmal zum Scanner, im Haushalt besitzen wir schon ein älteres HP MuFu-Gerät mit einer Scanauflösung von 600x2.400dpi, un da denk ich mir schon manchmal könnte ja weng schärfer sein, wird dann beim MG wesentlich schlechter sein oder?


----------



## Paddi1232 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du viel S/W druckst könnt ich dir noch den Lexmark Pro 805 empfehlen.

Gute Druck- und Scanqualität;
W-LAN integriert (wenn mans braucht/will ^^)
Extrem bedienerfreundlich
Und das wichtigste: Schwarze Patrone für angegebene 510 Seiten gibts für 5€ (is halt in der Anschaffung höher aber je nachdem wie viel du druckst zahlt sichs eventuell brutal aus) und auch die Farbpatronen haben nen recht humanen Preis.

PS: Canon Drucker konnt ich ohnehin nie wirklich leiden ^^

mfg
Paddi


----------



## MKRE (19. Oktober 2010)

Der 5150 hat kein Bluetooth, außerdem nutzt er Patronen für die es noch keine vernünftigen Nachbauten gibt. Der Scanner des 550 ist in der Praxis kaum besser. Wenn du kein Duplex brauchst, nimm das günstigere Gerät, wenn es einer von beiden sein soll.
Von der Druckqualität her nehmen beide sich nicht viel.
Der hier auch empfohlene Lexmark lohnt sich übrigens fast nur für S/W wegen der stark subventionierten S/W-Patrone.
Canon hat übrigens seit der CLI-521 Tintengeneration, die im MP550 genutzt wird, ziemlich hohe Druckkosten.


----------



## magic 007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also der lexmark is dann doch deutlich über meinem budget, und ich bezweifel dass sich das stark durch die patronen bezahlt macht, da ich im monat meist "nur" max. 50s/w seiten druck!

@mkre: bluetooth war jetz auch nich so wichtig(wäre aber ein nettes extra gewesen) aber ich denke es wird der mg5150 da er mom bei amazon94Š un der mp550 91Š kostet.
Also nochmal danke euch
p.s: falls bis weihnachten noch ein guter drucker in der preiskategorie rauskommt bitte melden


----------

